
Theresa May to resign as UK prime minister - stevekemp
https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-politics-48395905
======
gaspoweredcat
for some reason a sort of headline flashed through my head when i saw this
that said "Lady T2 Resigns" which immediately made me wish i had the
creativity to make some sort of terminator 2 meme on it

